# FOR YOU AF GUYS



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

Might want to check out this auction. Check the whole listing, they're scattered thru it.

Might be something _you have to have!_

https://www.liveauctioneers.com/catalog/159049_winter-antique-auction/


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Oh, I thought maybe this was some news for us former Air Force people...hwell: :laugh:


----------



## kvlazer22 (Jan 27, 2020)

cole226 said:


> Might want to check out this auction. Check the whole listing, they're scattered thru it.
> 
> Might be something _you have to have!_
> 
> https://www.liveauctioneers.com/catalog/159049_winter-antique-auction/


Thanks for the recommendation, I was able to slam the hammer on a 336!


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Congrats on adding a 336 to the collection. I have one and love it.

Feel free to post pics of it.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

336, a great engine to have!


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

kvlazer22 said:


> Thanks for the recommendation, I was able to slam the hammer on a 336!


Good for you.

I thought they had quite abit of Flyer stuff somebody might have been interested in.

Glad it worked out for u.


----------



## AmFlyerFan (Jan 27, 2019)

I looked at that auction site. Lot's of stuff, but with a 24% buyers premium, no real deals.
I'll keep looking for that needle in a haystack.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

That's a pretty stiff buyers premium. 10-15% maybe. I think this buyer/seller premium bit has gotten out of hand. I have never agreed with the whole concept in the first place. The auction house charges the seller a percentage, usually 25%, of gross then adds the premium charge too. I have a auctioneer friend who charges 10% seller and buyer premium plus the 25% of gross sales. 

Kenny


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Premiums are terrible.. The auction site/company gets paid both front and back. There's a sellers fee and a buyers fee. Hate to tell you what those car auction site get, like Mecum and Barrat-Jackson.


----------



## AmFlyerFan (Jan 27, 2019)

Like flyernut said; premiums are terrible for a lot of things.
A lot of people will pay though, just not me.
I do like looking through haystacks.


----------

